# Raspberry als Raid Nas mit Openmediavault - Fragen



## Dyfcom (7. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

Es ist bei mir schon lange geplant ein NAS anzuschaffen, der NAS soll aber nicht so viel Speicherplatz haben wie es mache vielleicht haben. Er soll als Zentraler Wende Punkt zwischen allen PC/Geräten im Netzwerk sein und als Zentralerpunkt für Wichtige Daten genutzt werden.

Meine überlegung war einen Raspberry Pi 3 als Grundbasis zu nutzen und dort Openmediavault zu installieren. Dann als Speichermedium 2x 64GB USB-Sticks im Raid 1 für Wichtige Daten. Und 2x 128GB USB-Sticks für Daten die Ausgetauscht werden, bzw im Netzwerk auch abgelegt werden können (Hier vielleicht Raid 0? Lohnt sich das bzw ist das überhaupt möglich das der Pi 2 verschiedene Raids Verwaltet?)

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen, genauso über Anregungen und vielleicht alternativen 

Gruß
Dyfcom


----------



## Malkolm (7. Februar 2017)

Der Pi3 ist ein tolles Teil, hierfür aber denkbar ungeeignet.
Die USB-Ports teilen sich einen Anschluss, sowohl was Bandbreite als auch Stromversorgung angeht. Dazu ist er bei weitem nicht so ausfallsicher, dass er als Arbeitstier eine wichtige Funktion übernehmen sollte. Als "zentralen Wendepunkt" würde ich eher eine professionellere Lösung suchen.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich mag den Pi. Bastel selber damit seit Jahren herum und habe mit Sicherheit schon >30 für allerlei Zeugs genutzt. Aber am Ende ist es doch "nur" ein Spielzeug und als vollwertiges NAS nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## GrueneMelone (7. Februar 2017)

Kauf dir einfach ein gebrauchtes günstiges NAS von Qnap oder Synology, da bist besser dran.


----------



## Dyfcom (7. Februar 2017)

Alles klar, ich bedanke mich  werde mich nach einer Alternative umschauen.

war ja auch nur eine Idee, also Zentraler Wendepunkt klingt in dem Fall auch etwas Overkill. Ist jetzt nicht so das jeden Tag zig GB über den Pi laufen.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (7. Februar 2017)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. 
Du hast keine vollwertigen USB Ports und diese teilen sich auch noch die Geschwindigkeit mit der  Ethernet Schnittstelle (fast Ethernet 100mbit, nicht Gbit!).
Außerdem würde ich keine USB sticks als permanent Speicher einsetzen. Selbst wenn du auf länger haltbare, teure SLC Speicherzellen setzt, werden die nicht lange halten. Meiner ist bei ner Durchschnittslaufzeit von circa 4-5 Stunden pro Tag nach circa 13 Monaten verreckt... 
Festplatten (HDDs) sind mittlerweile sehr günstig. (1 TB ab 45€ etwa)  

Du kannst jetzt entweder auf ein fertiges Modell setzen wie oben beschrieben, hier würde ich dir aber auch raten OMV zu installieren.
Oder du baust dir selbst etwas zusammen. 
Hierfür reicht (meistens...) ein passiv gekühlter 2 Kerner, motherboard mit ausreichend SATA Anschlüsse, evtl PCI Schnittstellen für eventuelle Erweiterungskarten und mind. 1 Gbit Ethernet port.


----------



## Memphys (7. Februar 2017)

Hab hier die Lösung mit "Resthardware", einem Pentium und OMV aufgebaut. Funktioniert richtig klasse, Freigabe in Windows rennt (der Pentium befeuert Netzwerkübertragung bis ans Geschwindigkeitslimit des Gigabitnetzwerks), Streaming an den TV, den DVD-/Mediaplayer und das Internetradio funktioniert einwandfrei und das Teil ist allgemein ziemlich nützlich (Downloads über Nacht mit jDownloader in meinem Fall z.B.)
Das ganze geht übrigens komplett ohne Linux-Kenntnisse, vorausgesetzt man zählt ein Ubuntu-Setup durchklicken nicht als Linuxkenntnisse. Alles danach geht über die Weboberfläche.

Kostenpunkt waren für mich ca. 200€ gesamt, hab für das Teil allerdings auch nur CPU, MB, eine Festplatte und Netzteil kaufen müssen. Um das ganze sinnvoll zu betreiben würde ich mindestens drei Festplatten im RAID5 empfehlen. Dann hat man wenigstens ein bisschen Ausfallsicherheit bzw. verliert nicht die Hälfte des Speicherplatzes nur für ein bisschen Ausfallsicherheit.

Oh, und vergiss die Typen aus dem FreeNAS-Forum, wenn du was davon gelesen haben solltest. Die übertreiben irgendwie alle ganz dezent  Was die da teilweise an Anforderungen an ein Einstiegssystem stellen klingt fast wie das Datenblatt einer professionellen Speicherlösung("Ohne USV braucht man doch gar nicht anfangen", "Management-Port ist Pflicht, wie soll man denn sonst seinen KVM-Switch betreiben?", "Ich würde nichts unter *insert gebrauchtes Servergehäuse hier* kaufen, man sollte sich halt schon ein Rack anschaffen")


----------



## lowskill (8. Februar 2017)

Memphys schrieb:


> Oh, und vergiss die Typen aus dem FreeNAS-Forum [...] Was die da teilweise an Anforderungen an ein Einstiegssystem stellen klingt fast wie das Datenblatt einer professionellen Speicherlösung



FreeNAS ist ja auch eher für professionelle Lösungen gedacht und nicht um Zuhause seine private Musik- oder Fotosammlung zentral abzulegen. FreeNAS und OMV haben meiner Ansicht nach völlig unterschiedliche Zielgruppen.


----------



## Shutterfly (8. Februar 2017)

lowskill schrieb:


> FreeNAS und OMV haben meiner Ansicht nach völlig unterschiedliche Zielgruppen.



Das unterschreibe ich ebenfalls. FreeNAS ist mir als Privatperson auch viel zu unflexibel und anspruchsvoll. Wer ein klassisches RAID haben will und nicht selber basteln mag, greift zu OMV. Wer nicht den Zuwachs an Lesegeschwindigkeit eines RAID5/6 benötigt und dafür flexibler sein möchte, kann auch mal auf eine Paritätslösung wie unRAID schielen.


----------

